# [SOLVED] Can't find the right light bulb



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
I have a ceiling fan in my room that has just one light bulb in it. This provides 90% of the light in my room when it gets dark. We also have another one of these fans in a different room. 
The light in my room blew one day. Went to walmart, went to lowes and the best we could was get a 40 watt bulb that fits. The orginal bulb that was in it was a 60 watt and did prett good at lighting the room but the 40 watt is slightly too dark depedning on what I'm doing. 
I haven't been able to find this bulb locally at all, and I'm thinking I'm just going to have to ge it online. The fan says 60 watt max also but I just want 60 watts, its bright enough.
The fan doesn't have a name on it, and it just looks like the average ceiling fan. 
Another thing, the first 40 watt bulb I put in went after about 2 weeks, really short lived for a light bulb, especially one that is only used at night. The 60 watt bulb lasted almost a whole year (from the time we moved into this house). I always thought the lower the watts on a bulb the longer it would last. This might be for nothing too, it might have just been a bad bulb.

I will post pictures of a normal bulb and the 40 watt and the orginal 60 watt bulb. The base on the 40 and the 60 is about the thickness of an AA battery. 

Also sorry, the pictures arent that clear, but it was just to show the sizes and hopefully give someone an idea of the bulb I need.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Can't find the right light bulb*

Try the phone book.
Many cities have stores that deal strictly in light bulbs.
Cmon even I couldnt make that up.

Also try Grainger. It is a industrial supply company and has all sorts of different things.
This link will help find one near you.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Can't find the right light bulb*

This appears just what you need:

http://www.amazon.com/Incandescent-Intermediate-E17-Replacement-Ceiling/dp/B000QUXZTC

It appears, by the picture, an Intermediate Base bulb.

Do a google search for: Intermediate Base 60 watt bulb

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Can't find the right light bulb*

switch to a Compact Fluorescent globe


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Can't find the right light bulb*

Thank you, that is the bulb, I just messaured and it comes up almost exact same base size. 

As far as using a compac fluorscent, for this base size, I haven't been able to find one.

I have thought about taking the socket off of the fan and putting the normal size on so I would have more options but the glass that goes around the blub isn't that big and it would get close to the blub, so I don't know if it would be too much heat too close for it.


----------

